# The Indigo Mystic / Jessica Worsham



## TrashPlanet2020 (Nov 9, 2021)

Okay so I'm not super sure how to start this. Yesterday I came across a channel called The Indigo Mystic - A storytime/life advice(?) youtuber who seems to not like the current administration, as well as being a bit of a zealot. Well basically the videos I came across are called "people are psychos" and a youtube short titled "MY MOL IS DEAD I THINK". From what I can find is that this lady is definitely a tweaker and has history of being a bit nutty (She has a video liking WiFi and Telepathy). Apparently she lived with other people who she's had many disagreements with before, some physical, and the cops are no stranger to her, as she thought there's a conspiracy that the whole town's cops were after her. So another domestic issue happened on the 5th of November, just a couple days ago, where the cops were called to remove her from the premises. I found the whole police report, Indigo's name was apparently Jessica Worsham.

*ORIGINAL NEWS RELEASE*


_Jackson County, GA (November 6, 2021)_ - The GBI is investigating an officer involved shooting that happened in Jackson County, GA.  One woman has died in the incident.  One Jackson County deputy is critically injured.  The Jackson County Sheriff’s Office asked the GBI to conduct an independent investigation into the shooting incident.  


On Friday, November 5, 2021, at around 9:20 p.m., Jackson County Sheriff‘s Office deputies responded to a 911 call from a residence located at 6416 GA Hwy 124 in Hoschton, GA.  The call was about a domestic situation where the homeowners wanted a non-resident out of the home.  When deputies arrived at that location, they made contact with a woman at the front door of the residence. The woman pulled out a firearm and pointed it towards the deputies.  The deputies gave verbal commands for the woman to drop the weapon. The woman opened fire on the deputies.  One of the deputies was hit and injured.  The other deputy returned fire, hitting the woman and killing her.  The injured deputy was taken to a local trauma center where she remains in critical condition.  


The identity of the woman who fired at the deputies is being withheld until proper notification to the next of kin.  She will be taken to the GBI crime lab in Decatur for an autopsy.


The GBI will continue to conduct an independent investigation.  Once complete, the casefile will be provided to the Piedmont Judicial Circuit District Attorney’s Office for review.   

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I've been keeping an eye on the situation and just a few hours ago, the injured deputy, Deputy Sheriff Lena Marshall, died at the hospital from her injuries. 

That's not all I wanted to say though, because I've been going through and watching/archiving all the videos on her channel. The videos I mentioned earlier "people are psychos" and "MY MOL IS DEAD I THINK" are both directly linked to the situation. "PAP" was filmed by the young daughter in the midst of what seems to be a domestic violence situation, where there's an old lady holding and older guy to the ground with some young dude yelling at him, I'm guessing he probably put gramps on the floor. Indigo/Jessica yells at her daughter up the stairs to start recording on a phone, which the daughter does and brings it down to the basement(?) where everything is happening, showing what i described above. I can't tell who is against who or what in this video, the daughter and Jessica are both screaming and yelling at the young guy and old guy and old lady and they're all yelling at eachother and at Jessica. This goes on for like 3 minutes, with Jessica yelling the other 3's names to the camera and spelling them as well, ignoring her daughters screaming and crying before the daughter goes back upstairs and locks herself in her room with what appears to be a second daughter. The one recording goes "I don't want to be homeless again, and I don't want to go to (shawn/sean/shean/SHAUN)" and the other one yelling "I don't want mom to get arrested" and the video ends.

"MY MOL IS DEAD I THINK" is a 13 second video of I think the two daughters running to the top of the staircase while screaming "PLEASE STOP!!" and you can hear in the background a female voice shout "DROP THE GUN!" and immediately afterwards a barrage of gunfire is heard and the girls are seen and heard screaming as they tear ass back to their room, and the recording daughter just screams "Please, i'm so scared!" The shooting and everything apparently happened at the front door, down at the bottom of the stairs. These videos are since privated but I managed to save them as soon as I saw them in case something happened. 

If anyone knows more about this channel/person, please get in touch with me, I'm actively scouring and documenting everything I can because oh boy this is some juicy stuff.


----------



## TrashPlanet2020 (Nov 9, 2021)

And I will continue to update any information as I come along it. Let me know if I can post videos/pictures I find. I'll do my best to be as thorough as possible


----------



## TrashPlanet2020 (Nov 9, 2021)

UPDATE: Just found a video called
 My Yellowstone dream  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4heijGDOibw​Where she shows off a pistol at 5:55, likely the one she used against the cops.


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Nov 9, 2021)

This lady totally gives me unhinged vibes especially in that last video explaining the events. The channels totally gonna get deleted if the cop is dead.


----------



## TrashPlanet2020 (Nov 9, 2021)

Ophelia Jones said:


> This lady totally gives me unhinged vibes especially in that last video explaining the events. The channels totally gonna get deleted if the cop is dead.


Yeah I heard that the two incident videos were taken down at the request of Sheriffs office, I wouldn't be surprised if the rest of the channel goes down too. I'm saving all the videos I can, these are too good to lose


----------



## ThatDoll717 (Nov 10, 2021)

TrashPlanet2020 said:


> And I will continue to update any information as I come along it. Let me know if I can post videos/pictures I find. I'll do my best to be as thorough as possible


The officer this psycho killed was a friend of mine. She had previously worked in the county I live in as a K9 officer and then went to work in Jackson County, where she was killed.

Lena was one of the "good ones" in law enforcement. Compassionate, caring, and just truly invested in helping others. Had this nutjob asked for help, Lena would have moved mountains to try to help her. Instead we are left mourning Lena and seeing Lena's kids in so much pain from losing their mother.


----------



## Not Really Here (Nov 10, 2021)

ThatDoll717 said:


> The officer this psycho killed was a friend of mine. She had previously worked in the county I live in as a K9 officer and then went to work in Jackson County, where she was killed.
> 
> Lena was one of the "good ones" in law enforcement. Compassionate, caring, and just truly invested in helping others. Had this nutjob asked for help, Lena would have moved mountains to try to help her. Instead we are left mourning Lena and seeing Lena's kids in so much pain from losing their mother.


Condolences to everyone involved, let this be a lesson to the rest of the force, when a nutbag pulls a gun, magdump them.
Judged by 12 is still better than being carried by four.


----------



## Bearsbear2020 (Nov 10, 2021)

This- and everything else being said about both the officer and the shooter is sad to see all around. 
Some have posted about Ms Marshall- “another gang cop killed” How sick is that? 
Some and even here have said Jessica was unhinged and deserved what she got. 
They were mothers. 
They had friends
They had a journey
See- I personally knew Jessica. I didn’t know her long and I certainly in a million years never thought this would be her end. We met through our kids- she left behind 2 incredibly smart and articulate daughters and a son- hardworking kid too. I have to say she was resilient and making everyone smile and talk to her- im not a “mom friend” im a loner and my husband is my best friend. But Jessica didn’t give up on her quest for friends. Yes, she had interesting point of views and in retrospect I could see her slow disconnection from “this” world and connecting more in “hers”. she believed in her “gift” and her “abilities” to communicate in telepathic ways. In the time I knew her, say from winter 2019 til she cut us off in spring 2021- her dreams and stories were friendly, hopeful. Not anything like the videos from the past 3 months. 
I can say with confidence that she loved her kids. She feared for their future, she had this feeling that something dark was looming over them. She sensed it- she just didn’t know it was her. 
In the last few months we were able to be in her life, her behavior shifted a little. She relied on her dreams and “visions” more, she was facing homelessness and she delayed taking action, believing a miracle would happen last minute. She started to get cornered more by her feelings of being failed by the system bc she was homeless and the girls were with her in that situation. As a mother- I could tell she was starting to feel desperation and again we saw her mental health decline as well. She cut us off, suddenly. She sent a goodbye text and that was it- never responded again. I didn’t understand what we had done to push her away. I think she wanted to disconnect from those with a grasp on this reality and not her realm of dreams and “messages” from the beyond. 
Jessica needed help. She was her own worst enemy and her daughters were, unfortunately, dragged along in her decline. 
I didn’t know Ms Marshall. She didn’t deserve to die at the hands of Jessica. She was a mother, a daughter, a sister. She was full of life and she was loved. 
I have to confess- at this very moment I take advantage of the anonymity of this platform- you asked for details, right? I am so angry at Jessica for the mess she left behind. Her actions were incredibly selfish and even with her mental health issues- she made choices which she premeditated and I’m sure knew the end result- for her. I’m angry at her for taking Ms Marshall and blowing up her family’s life. I’m angry that she knew the result of her actions would be her death and her daughters and son left here to put together their life or be undone for life. Her choices were selfish and now all people will remember of her, all her kids will be know as now- is the cop killer. That’s it.
If I can ask you for anything is- remember her kids. Pray for them. They are victims too. Think about tht when you put hatred comments on social media. They have been marked for life. Lena’s family too. Jessica removed herself from the situation- she will not be the one reading your insults. Which you deserve to voice but her kids don’t deserve to inherit. Lena’s friends and family are going through their loss. It’s senseless what happened- regardless of those saying “that’s the job” no! Fuck that. It wasnt what she signed up for- she wanted to protect and serve and make a difference and now her life was cut short. Fuck that! The job was not to be shot at and killed and the last moments of your life be the screams of scared kids and silently saying goodbye to this world while you also think about those you leave behind. Her death was unfair. 
I cannot and will not justify Jessica. I will try to keep an eye on her kids. I will pray for Lena’s family. 
I hope this is “juicy “ enough.


----------



## TrashPlanet2020 (Nov 11, 2021)

Bearsbear2020 said:


> This- and everything else being said about both the officer and the shooter is sad to see all around.
> Some have posted about Ms Marshall- “another gang cop killed” How sick is that?
> Some and even here have said Jessica was unhinged and deserved what she got.
> They were mothers.
> ...


It is really sad to see that kind of stuff posted if you were close to the person, I understand that and I do apologize for my less than tasteful language on the discussion. Though from an outsider looking in, it is very interesting and from the surface level she seems very mental, it's both sad and amusing. I wouldn't say she "deserved" it, moreover she faced the very worst consequences of her actions.
"Another gang cop killed" - That's horrible, especially with how many accounts there are of Deputy Marshall being a shining member of the force. Personally angers me. 



Also I apologize as well for not keeping up on the thread, just had surgery yesterday


----------



## ThatDoll717 (Nov 11, 2021)

TrashPlanet2020 said:


> It is really sad to see that kind of stuff posted if you were close to the person, I understand that and I do apologize for my less than tasteful language on the discussion. Though from an outsider looking in, it is very interesting and from the surface level she seems very mental, it's both sad and amusing. I wouldn't say she "deserved" it, moreover she faced the very worst consequences of her actions.
> "Another gang cop killed" - That's horrible, especially with how many accounts there are of Deputy Marshall being a shining member of the force. Personally angers me.
> 
> 
> ...


Another heartbreaking tidbit for Lena's children is that the day she succumbed to her injuries was also the 18th anniversary of the death of one of her kids.


----------



## Bearsbear2020 (Nov 11, 2021)

TrashPlanet2020 said:


> It is really sad to see that kind of stuff posted if you were close to the person, I understand that and I do apologize for my less than tasteful language on the discussion. Though from an outsider looking in, it is very interesting and from the surface level she seems very mental, it's both sad and amusing. I wouldn't say she "deserved" it, moreover she faced the very worst consequences of her actions.
> "Another gang cop killed" - That's horrible, especially with how many accounts there are of Deputy Marshall being a shining member of the force. Personally angers me.
> 
> 
> ...


No offense at all. And I’m not looking for apology or anything. Just some perspective. It is sad how people are saying that Ms Marshall got what she deserved. It’s total bullshit. And Jessica- yeah- online presence those last few videos she showed her mental state for sure. 
No one prepares to face something like this. As I said. Totally selfish way out, the kids, the families now have to find a way to move on- while been “my daughter was killed by crazy woman” or “my mom killed a cop” that’s what they bare now. So sad.


----------



## Bearsbear2020 (Nov 11, 2021)

ThatDoll717 said:


> Another heartbreaking tidbit for Lena's children is that the day she succumbed to her injuries was also the 18th anniversary of the death of one of her kids.


That’s so sad. Just heartbreaking. Thank you for sharing. I will continue to pray for them.


----------



## shnnnmrklcs (Nov 12, 2021)

So I stumbled across this forum while going down the rabbit hole regarding Jessica Worsham.
I also knew her and want to share a different perspective. 
I was involved in the real estate transaction that resulted in her being "homeless" and the story she shared on youtube vs what actually happened are so different. She was not the victim during that particular situation. She lived rent free on a piece of property owned by a family member that was listed for sale on and off for over three years. She knew that property was being sold and she knew she had to go somewhere else. She also hated and slandered the person who graciously let her live there for free. When the property actually sold she refused to move (although she originally said she would move and was even looking forward to it). She refused the $12,000 offered to her from family to help her set up a new home. She refused any offers of helping her find a new home from multiple agents. She refused to let her family pay her first and last month's rent in a new place. Basically, she wanted to fight for something she had literally no legal rights to. So, she took  the new owners to court, and because real estate laws are very black and white, she did not win that case. She had three years head start to prepare to move while the property was listed, than a month during the contract period, then 30 days from the end of her implied lease, then 60 days from the eviction notice, then another 75 days from the court date where the judge said you must leave the property that you don't own because the owners don't want you there. She was not blindsided and not forced out of a house without any regard to where she would go next. We all tried to help. We felt bad for her at first. It is never easy to evict someone. But when they pass up $12,000, stay at the property an additional 5 and a half months with zero rent paid, call the cops on you regularly, threaten the owners... Well, you start to loose sympathy. Nothing was "stolen" from her. It was all legal and I can understand being upset but at the end of the day she didn't have the money to buy that property and the new owners did. The lady that was supposed to move onto the property Jessica claims to have owned was  a 70 year woman, and that property was bought specifically for her to be close to her family as she got older and needed additional support. Instead, she had to live with other members of the family from Mississippi to Louisiana and fell into a deep depression because of being displaced for almost a year.
Jessica was a very unstable person (at least during the time I knew her) and it is clear that she only went downhill after that. I feel bad for her and her kids but she did not want help. She did not want what was best for her family, otherwise she would have accepted all the help that was offered to her. She wanted to fight. She wanted to "go out in a blaze of glory" as she said in one of her videos. Maybe she felt like that was her only option? Even though it so clearly was not. She was def the main character in her story and could not humble herself to do the right thing for her family. In the end, her pride (mixed with probably some undiagnosed mental imbalances) caused her to point a gun at a deputy's head and pull the trigger. 
When she shot that cop she was also being asked to leave a property that she did not own and had no rights to. 
Also, from what I understand, she did not take very good care of those kids. The were couch surfing, not enrolled in any kind of school (homeschool or otherwise), being prompted by their mom to film her screaming at government officials, etc. She lost custody of her kids because of her unsafe and erratic behavior. (like posting videos on Youtube threatening people with violence and her gun she called "betty").  She kidnapped her own children from their father's house (who did have legal custody) and hid out with them, she was filed as a missing person from September until now. Also, when she finally left the house she claims was "stolen" from her , we remodeled it. The state of that house was awful. Mold in every room, rats and roaches, bathrooms that didn't work, no heating or air, floors falling through and overall very filthy and grimy. We had to wear PPE just to clear it out. She did not pay rent but she also did not maintain that home as if she really loved it. It was not a safe place to raise children. I don't know about where they were after that but I doubt her housekeeping skills improved from there.
So.... Long story short, yes it is very tragic that Jessica took it this far. But she was not the victim here. She got everything she wanted and it is unfortunate that Deputy Lena Marshall got caught in the middle. Lena Marshall was with Jackson County for about a year when Jessica killed her. Before that she had a full career in law enforcement, including taking some time off but returning to the force because she enjoyed her job and helping people. She was training a rookie that night, her partner was such a young guy, just getting started in his career. 
Sorry to unload all of this on the comments here. I've been struggling with this ever since I heard about it and wondering what my role in this situation was. I was always kind to Jessica but like I said, she didn't want kind people. She wanted to go to battle. I tried to buy that house from her myself, was prepared to offer her cash on the spot, but she didn't want to sell it. She wanted to go to court where she knew she would lose so she could show her Youtube folks the world was out to get her, when in reality so many of us tried to help her. We did end up giving her $4000 before she moved out of that house because it was all we had to spare but she still claimed to be kicked out and was so hateful despite everything. 
Anyway, pray for those poor kids. Pray for Lena Marshall and her family. Pray for Jessica's family that must be heartbroken despite Jessica saying terrible things about them on Youtube. Pray for anyone that had the misfortune of ever having met Jessica Worsham during her decline and experience her nasty side. I wish she would have accepted more help. She could have been settled in a nice place with money to spare and still be here, probably still a little silly but not dangerous and not dead.


----------



## TrashPlanet2020 (Nov 13, 2021)

That's just... Wow. Definitely different than her side, and completely wild all around. It leaves me with one big, raging question: How in the hell do you refuse so much help and fight everyone who is just trying to assist? What was going through her mind that told her fighting was the right way to go? I wish I could say that if she just had a little more help, she and her kids could have been happy, but oh god if things were as bad as you say then her and the kids had no chance of anything normal. Unfortunately I bet her kids will end up in somewhat the same situation as she did, there's no amount of therapy that can re-normalize you after living like that all your life. Do you know the housing situation for the children at all? Did they go back with their father or are they under some temporary state custody? I can't help but worry for them.

It really sucks that we lost an officer like Lena, especially with everything going on. There's not nearly enough people on the force like her, and I can bet that if there were then we'd all be a lot safer. A wholley sad situation, condolences to you and those who tried their hardest to help her. You did nothing but your best and it's completely on her for refusing safety. She ultimately got what she deserved.


----------



## Bearsbear2020 (Nov 13, 2021)

I have to agree with the person above- When Jessica shared she was losing her home we inquired how so- she shared it with us and we advised her to start looking. At the end of the day- she was very well warned. I did not see her being ready for war until she had to move, she relied on her dreams and her “voices”. I never entered her home neither did my kids so I cannot attest to dirtiness. The girls are heartbroken, they are struggling mentally all a product of what their mother did. 
Lena’s family is picking up the pieces and they will forever be marked by this tragedy. 
Just all around sad. 
That's just... Wow. Definitely different than her side, and completely wild all around. It leaves me with one big, raging question: How in the hell do you refuse so much help and fight everyone who is just trying to assist? What was going through her mind that told her fighting was the right way to go? I wish I could say that if she just had a little more help, she and her kids could have been happy, but oh god if things were as bad as you say then her and the kids had no chance of anything normal. Unfortunately I bet her kids will end up in somewhat the same situation as she did, there's no amount of therapy that can re-normalize you after living like that all your life. Do you know the housing situation for the children at all? Did they go back with their father or are they under some temporary state custody? I can't help but worry for them.


TrashPlanet2020 said:


> It really sucks that we lost an officer like Lena, especially with everything going on. There's not nearly enough people on the force like her, and I can bet that if there were then we'd all be a lot safer. A wholley sad situation, condolences to you and those who tried their hardest to help her. You did nothing but your best and it's completely on her for refusing safety. She ultimately got what she deserved.


----------



## Bearsbear2020 (Nov 13, 2021)

TrashPlanet2020 said:


> That's just... Wow. Definitely different than her side, and completely wild all around. It leaves me with one big, raging question: How in the hell do you refuse so much help and fight everyone who is just trying to assist? What was going through her mind that told her fighting was the right way to go? I wish I could say that if she just had a little more help, she and her kids could have been happy, but oh god if things were as bad as you say then her and the kids had no chance of anything normal. Unfortunately I bet her kids will end up in somewhat the same situation as she did, there's no amount of therapy that can re-normalize you after living like that all your life. Do you know the housing situation for the children at all? Did they go back with their father or are they under some temporary state custody? I can't help but worry for them.
> 
> It really sucks that we lost an officer like Lena, especially with everything going on. There's not nearly enough people on the force like her, and I can bet that if there were then we'd all be a lot safer. A wholley sad situation, condolences to you and those who tried their hardest to help her. You did nothing but your best and it's completely on her for refusing safety. She ultimately got what she deserved.


They are with family. We have been able to talk to them and it’s heartbreaking. From where I stand they are in denial and although their faces show the pain- they speak as if they are empty.


----------



## TrashPlanet2020 (Nov 19, 2021)

Daughters are responding to youtube comments about the situation.


----------



## 7th Dweller of Da'at (Mar 20, 2022)

pretty kino thread tbh


----------



## Cats (Mar 21, 2022)

...Going to go ahead and edit this and remove what I said because apparently everyone in the thread fucking knew this person.

Sorry you had to witness such lunacy


----------

